# Philip Duclos plans for flame licker "Little Blazer"



## serbon123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if someone here might have the plans i need and be able to scan them and email them to me. I need Philip Duclos plans for "Little Blazer". Im from Serbia/Europe and over here I cant find those plans.

This is what I want to build:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afxs_xe87KM[/ame]


If someone can help me please pwt me
Thank you


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 27, 2010)

You might try this link:

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/list/group/295

Village press offers several books containing Duclos plans. Since these are still under copyright, they cannot be scanned and distributed. Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 27, 2010)

It is my understanding those plans are under copy right. It is illegal to distribute copy written material. and against the policy of this forum to ask others to do so. contact Village Press the copyright holder and they may be able to sell you a copy of plans or a book containing them. Perhaps folks can help you find a legitimate source for a legal copy. 
If you want free plans look here http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/ he will e-mail you a set of plans upon request. Not a Phil Dulclos but similar designs. 
JaydeeCee that is your video this guy linked to . 
Tin


----------

